# Norfolk - help please



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Next Monday we are taking my elderly parents for two nights to a Pub CL in Snettisham which is just south of Hunstanton. They will be B&B-ing in the Pub and we will stay in our van on the site. What we would like to do on the Tuesday is take them somewhere by the coast and park up for a goodly while. Then we can make lunch and afterwards take my Dad off for a walk in the wheelchair. We won't want to travel too far, maybe up to Wells-Next-The-Sea. Failing that does anyone know of a nice picnic spot anywhere in the area where we'll be able to park up okay.
Many thanks


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi dont know if this is any use to you but there is motorhome parking in the car park located opposite Tesco in Hunstanton. You could then walk down to the beach front and have your picnic. Plus there are a couple of laybyes as you drive along the coast road towards Wells. Whatever you do enjoy.
Chris


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Why not go round to Holkham? - loads of parking on the lane down to the beach. (Lane is opposite Holkham Hall)


One of our favourite places. Wells is great too but not sure about parking for MH.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shingi, 
I would go along with Zack in your circumstances, Wells Next Sea is difficult for parking when busy although if you want somewhere to go for a few hours Holkham Hall has a private road opposite with (charged) parking and a long driveway (Lady Annes Road). An excellent place to park up on grass of the road.

N52.961487, E 0.814576

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=holkham hall&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl

Malc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The North Norfolk coast road is beautiful.

We have stopped for lunch several times at the free parking on the front at Burnham Overy Staithe, plenty of room for motorhomes. Lovely spot overlooking the water but apparently it can flood at high tide so you need to be aware of that......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3200

Pete


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Many thanks to you all. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi probably a bit further than you want to go, but it is beautiful, we parked up and cooked breakfast there a couple of years ago.

"Edit don't know what happened on my original post 8O but it should have said Blakeney Quay. Sonesta was with us a few weeks ago at Fakenham and I told them to have a drive there, she liked it too.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi

we have just returned from a week in Norfolk.

Personally, i wouldn't recommend Hunstanton. We went there and were disappointed - its a bit candifloss and chips with amusement arcades. Old Hunstanton may be better.

We parked near to Heacham beach which was far less commercial and in my opinion preferable.

They do a nice lunch at the Visitor Centre at Sandringham. Good home cooking, loads of easy parking, a tractor and trailer tour through the woods if not able to stroll far on foot. 

I hope the weather is kind to you

Julie


----------

